# Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond



## krauthi (10. September 2006)

so wie letztes jahr wird es auch dieses jahr wieder ein weihnachtswichteln in roermond geben 


als termin steht der 3.advent ( 17.dez) fest

ablauf wie letztes jahr also erst gemütlich bei geert frühstücken , dan das Wichteln und anschließend werden wir noch ein paar KALTE stunden aufem wasser verbringen 

wer nun wieder dabei sein möchte kann sich gerne anmelden und auch gleich das frühstück bestellen 

über uhrzeit und kosten des frühstückes werde ich euch noch auf den laufenden halten und ich hoffe das wir wieder so ein tolles vorweihnachtliches treffen haben wie im letzten jahr 



gruß Krauthi


anmeldeliste


krauthi + frühstück + boot

Krauthis 7 + frühstück

the doctor + frühstück

Mo Jones + frühstück

Perch + frühstück + boot

micha + frühstück

olli + frühstück 

maashunter + frühstück + boot

Jochen + frühstück 

henry + frühstück + boot 

micha + frühstück + boot

monty + frühstück

cusack + frühstück + boot

thomas + frühstück ??

peter + frühstück

Fledi + frühstück + boot

kumpel + frühstück

tobias22 + frühstück + boot

Hanselle + frühstück

Joshua + frühstück


----------



## the doctor (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

jooo, ich werde nartürlich auch wieder teilnehmen.
Kanns mir ja kaum entgehen lassen|supergri
Mit nem Bootsplatz würde ich mich zu dem auch noch zufrieden geben.


----------



## krauthi (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

alles klar Marcel

das mit dem bootsplatzt  wird sich schon noch ergeben 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## mo jones (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



the doctor schrieb:


> jooo, ich werde nartürlich auch wieder teilnehmen.
> Kanns mir ja kaum entgehen lassen|supergri
> Mit nem Bootsplatz würde ich mich zu dem auch noch zufrieden geben.



ich auch #h


----------



## krauthis7 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

ich auch ich auch ich auch


----------



## perch (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

wenn´s vom dienstplan passt...

bin ich natürlich wieder dabei.


----------



## Maashunter (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



krauthi schrieb:


> so wie letztes jahr wird es auch dieses jahr wieder ein weihnachtswichteln in roermond geben
> 
> 
> als termin steht der 3.advent ( 17.dez) fest
> ...


 Müsste klappen,bin dabei,frage Henry auch mal. Gruß Josef


----------



## svitti (11. September 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Ich bin diesmall nicht dabei den am 25 dezember bekommen wir ein baby und es währe dan nicht so gut wenn ich bei wichteln bin und da kommt das baby also ich sage nur vlietlanden da bin ich 100% dabei .


----------



## Kamikaze79 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Da bis dahin die "tickende Zeitbombe" :q entschärft sein sollte, werde ich auf jeden Fall ENDLICH auch wieder dabei sein können!!!!!#6 #h 

Natürlich mit Frühstück und Boot!

Gruß, Micha


----------



## Lachsy (11. September 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Micha, dir und diana alles gute bei der geburt von eurem kleinen Angler/in 
und Micha suche nicht mehr nach dem Nato strampler ...........es gibt keinen :q 

@Martin , dir und deiner frau alles gute beim dem Weihnachtsgeschenk, istja fast ein christkind 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## svitti (11. September 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

@Martin , dir und deiner frau alles gute beim dem Weihnachtsgeschenk, istja fast ein christkind 


mfg Lachsy[/quote]


Danke dir Lachsy vieleicht wirds ja noch ein chriskind


----------



## Angelbaby (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Micha, dir und diana alles gute bei der geburt von eurem kleinen Angler/in
> und Micha suche nicht mehr nach dem Nato strampler ...........es gibt keinen :q
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 

Danke Clarissa!!! Und PSSST !!! Micha nicht mehr an den Strampler erinnern!  Er hat sich grade mit rosa angefreundet!|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Und Svitti, Euch auch alles gute, sind ja quasi Leidensgenossen....#h


----------



## Der_Monty (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Hallo auch,

zum Wichteln würde ich gern mal vorbeikommen, um Euch auch mal kennen zu lernen. Wohne ja keine 10 Minuten von Roermond. Aber ein Boot kann ich nicht anbieten...

Ach ja, Frühstück geht immer bei mir :q 

Ich denke, dass hier noch nähere Infos dazu kommen werden!?

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## krauthi (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



Der_Monty schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass hier noch nähere Infos dazu kommen werden!?
> .


 


einige Info´s kann ich dir jetzt schon geben 


frühstück wird wieder 5,50 € kosten  und beinhaltet  ein reichhaltiges frühstücksbuffee

treffpunkt wird wieder   um 7 uhr  bei geert  vom eetcafee in hatenboer sein


einslippen könnten wir wieder ab  8 uhr   und  die kosten belaufen sich auf 11,50-12 €  je boot

nach dem frühstück  kommt dan wieder das wichteln    wobei  jedes wichtelgeschenk   so zwischen 8-10 € liegen sollte   und natürlich auch weihnachtlich  verpackt 


PFLICHT   IST NATÜRLICH WIEDER   DIE  ROTE NIKOLAUSMÜTZE

  wer OHNE bootsplatzt  ist kann sich ja mit den anderen hier zusammen ein boot mieten  oder   versuhen selber ein platzt zu organesieren   bei denen die mit einem boot dabei sein werden 



so ich denk   das reicht dan  als erstes  an info


gruß Krauthi|wavey:


----------



## svitti (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Und Svitti, Euch auch alles gute, sind ja quasi Leidensgenossen....#h[/quote]

Danke dir diana ich bin es ja schon gewont mit pempers und strampler umzugehen 
@ micha ich werde es auch ab dezember mit rosa farbe zu tun haben


----------



## krauthi (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

nach dem ja hier die  babyhysterie ausgebrochen ist  wird es ja langsam zeit das wir auch einen Nikolaus bekommen  für unseren tag  !    also  wer  möchte sich ein kostüm anziehen und uns mal so richtig  in den sack stecken ?????


ach ja ich werde  wenns bis dahin klappt auch mit einem  neuen boot erscheinen

und ich hoffe  die wildcat in roermond dan wieder zusehen 

ach ja wer interesse hat  an einen zuverlässigen  optisch führerscheinfreien Yamahamotor kann sich gerne bei mir melden oder   bei ebay  unter meinen namen schauen 




gruß Krauthi


----------



## Fledi (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Ich bin  natürlich auch dabei.
Fledi + Kumpel + Frühstück + Boot

Bis denne
Fledi


----------



## krauthi (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

hier noch mal ein  überblick wie der tag ablaufen  wird 
7.00 uhr  treffen  auf dem parkplatzt  von hatenboer 
anschließend gemütliches frühstücksbuffee  bei geert   wobei auch dort das wichteln statt finden wird 
anschließend einslippen der boote  und  dan ordendlich einen abfrieren aufem wasser * löl*
wer anschließend noch lust hat  auf einen kleinen snack bei geert  findet sich dan so ab  16 uhr wieder im eetcaffee    wieder ein 

ach ja   Rote nikolausmützen sind wieder pflicht  und das wichtelgeschenk sollte schon eingepackt sein 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Maashunter (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Lebst du auch noch !!!!!!!! Gruß Josef


----------



## krauthi (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

jeppa   Lebe  immer noch  auch wenn ich etwas untergegangen bin 

umzug und urlaub sind nun vorbei  und im moment bin ich ja auch bootslos  aber das wird sich  bald wieder ändern und kälter muss es auch  noch werden 



gruß Frank


----------



## krauthis7 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

unsere angelkamerden micha und diana haben nachwuchs bekommen -ein mädchen - |clown: 
dazu meine glückwunsche an micha und diana

|schild-g


----------



## Cusack (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Hallo, ihr beiden ne Quatsch ihr 3 auch von mir alles Gute.

|laola: 



Gruß Kai


http://www.kaicusack.de


----------



## Angelbaby (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Danke für die Glückwünsche!!!!

Hier gibts mal ein paar Bilder von der Kleinen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1327606#post1327606


----------



## krauthi (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

sieht etwas untermaßig aus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 ne spaß beseite sieht richtig süß aus die kleine eben genau die MAMA

ich seh micha schon wie er anstatt den kinderwagen die kleine mit dem boot spazieren fährt


achja  hier mal ein kleiner blick auf meine neue errungenschaft


----------



## Mac Gill (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Ui krauthi -> da gibt es ja mächtig was zu tuen in diesem Winter...#6 #6 #6 

Sieht mächtig stabil aus, und so erwachsen gegenüber dem Terhi...

-> kannst du nicht auch mal ein pic vom unterschiff und der Seite reinstellen...

Bis wieviel PS verträgt der Spiegel?
Fährst du das Gefährt mit Lenkrad oder Pinne?
Wo machst du den E-Motor fest?

Immer ne Handbreit Wasser unter "den Kielen" ...


----------



## Angelbaby (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



krauthi schrieb:


> sieht etwas untermaßig aus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 ne spaß beseite sieht richtig süß aus die kleine eben genau die MAMA
> 
> ich seh micha schon wie er anstatt den kinderwagen die kleine mit dem boot spazieren fährt


 
Im Moment läuft dieses kleine liebenswerte Monster eher Gefahr als Köder an der Angel zu landen....bei dem gequäke.....:q :q :q


----------



## perch (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



Angelbaby schrieb:


> Im Moment läuft dieses kleine liebenswerte Monster eher Gefahr als Köder an der Angel zu landen....bei dem gequäke.....:q :q :q



oh,oh...
da muß der pappa oft zum angeln gehen,um für euch beide kraft zu tanken:q:q:q.

ne,scherz beiseite.
auch von mir alles gute und glückwunsch zum
nachwuchs.

gruß marcel


----------



## Angelbaby (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



perch schrieb:


> oh,oh...
> da muß der pappa oft zum angeln gehen,um für euch beide kraft zu tanken:q:q:q.


 
Von wegen!!! Wenn der das macht, dann gibts |splat2: |motz: 
:q :q :q


----------



## thefish (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



Angelbaby schrieb:


> Von wegen!!! Wenn der das macht, dann gibts |splat2: |motz:
> :q :q :q


Also, ich finde, du kannst dem "Papa" schon so seine Freiheiten lassen.

Ich meine, angeln kann ja auch unheimlich beruhigen. Und bei einem Schreihals zu Hause, ist angeln denke ich der richtige Ausgleich! #6 

Grüße und alles alles Gute von mir, Thorsten. #h


----------



## Angelbaby (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



thefish schrieb:


> Also, ich finde, du kannst dem "Papa" schon so seine Freiheiten lassen.
> 
> Ich meine, angeln kann ja auch unheimlich beruhigen. Und bei einem Schreihals zu Hause, ist angeln denke ich der richtige Ausgleich! #6
> 
> Grüße und alles alles Gute von mir, Thorsten. #h


 
Na gut, ich bin ja gar nicht so...  Beim Wichteln darf er ja mitmachen!:q 

Aber mal Spaß beiseite, wir finden da schon den richtigen Mittelweg!#6


----------



## krauthi (2. November 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Anmeldeschluss

ist der 10.Dezember 2006


wer  danach  sich noch entscheiden wird  an dem  wichteln teilzunehmen  kann sich  dan nur noch an dem 17 dezember in hatenboer  (eetcaffee)  bei mir melden   


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Hanselle 007 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

 Hallo Krauti,Ich Hanselle 007 mochte auch die Angel ins Wasser Tauchen #6 .Aber habe kein Boot.Vieleicht kann ich bei einen mit auf dem Boot. Ich Beteilige mich auch an die  Anfallenden Kosten. Mr.Twister er hat leider keine zeit.Ich nehme dann das Volle Progamm,mit allem pipapo.
ps: Gruss hanselle 007 |supergri


----------



## krauthi (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

sorry Hans  aber  ich habe  dir  eine Pn geschickt und hoffe du  kannst es verstehen


----------



## krauthi (13. November 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

bootsaufteilungsliste


krauthi + boot
Krauthis 7 



Perch + boot
micha 
olli 


maashunter + boot
the doctor
Jochen 

henry + boot 
monty
Joshua


micha + boot
mo jones



cusack + boot
thomas 
peter 


Fledi + boot
kumpel 

tobias22 + boot
Hanselle 


gruß krauthi #h


----------



## joshua (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Hallo,
Falls noch ein Plätzchen auf einem Boot freiwäre, würde ich, natürlich gegen Kostenbeteiligung, gerne teilnehmen.
Ich musss allerdings dazusagen ,dass ich blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Vertikalangeln bin.
Gruss Ralf


----------



## krauthi (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

hallo joshua

nun ja   ich trage dich mal mit in die teilnehmerliste ein  und  um einen bootsplatzt werde ich mal ausschau halten was da machbar  sein wird 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## joshua (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Na dann sag ich schon mal artig dankeschön. #6


----------



## krauthi (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

aktueller stand

bootsaufteilungsliste


krauthi + boot
Krauthis 7 



Perch + boot
micha 
olli 


maashunter + boot
the doctor
Jochen 

henry + boot 
monty
joshua


micha + boot
mo jones



cusack + boot
thomas 
peter 


Fledi + boot
kumpel 

tobias22 + boot
Hanselle (pascha)

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Der_Monty (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



joshua schrieb:


> Hallo,
> [...]
> Ich musss allerdings dazusagen ,dass ich blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Vertikalangeln bin.
> Gruss Ralf



In der Beziehung sitzen wir beide im selbem Boot |supergri

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## krauthi (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

es ist noch kein meister  vom Himmel gefallen   und  das vertikalfischen ist garnicht so schwierig   wenn einmal raus hat wie es funktioniert

das auffinden  der fische  ist viel schwieriger   im moment 

hier mal ein kleiner einblick in die köderpalette  die man benötigt 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260057268316&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=016


----------



## krauthi (29. November 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

ach ja wen einer interesse hat  ich habe noch einen thermoanzug  gr.xxl  eine  abu floatinganzug gr. xxl  und eine  Daiwa Viento  (fast neu)   abzugeben 

mal sehen vieleicht sind die sachen bald auch bei ebay 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Anmeldeschluss

ist der 10.Dezember 2006


----------



## krauthi (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

da ich am kommenden sonntag beim geert die anzahl der personen durchgeben muss zwecks frühstücksbuffee
bitte ich euch daher mir bis sonntag früh bescheid zu geben wenn einer nicht kommen kann 

spätere absagen sind trotzdem mit den anfallenden kosten des frühstückes zu begleichen 




gruß Krauthi


----------



## Pascha (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

hallo ihr beiden.auch ich möchte einen gruss,an den jungen Eltern schicken.ich wünsche euch beiden eine schöne zeit mit den kleinen.Denn die Baby zeit ist eine schöne zeit.gruss Pascha


----------



## krauthi (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

ANMELDESCHLUSS 


anmeldeliste


krauthi + frühstück + boot

Krauthis 7 + frühstück

the doctor + frühstück

Mo Jones + frühstück

Perch + frühstück + boot

micha + frühstück

olli + frühstück 

maashunter + frühstück + boot

Jochen + frühstück 

henry + frühstück + boot 

micha + frühstück + boot

monty + frühstück

cusack + frühstück + boot

thomas + frühstück ??

peter + frühstück

Fledi + frühstück + boot

kumpel + frühstück

tobias22 + frühstück + boot

Hanselle ( Pascha ) + frühstück

Joshua + frühstück


also bleibt es bei 20 personen mit frühstücksbuffee
und 8 boote die einslippen

werde somit dan gleich beim geert anrufen und alles reservieren 


wie schon im vorfeld erwähnt öffnet geert für uns schon um 7.00 uhr und daher wird treffpunkt um 6.45 uhr vorm eetcafe hatenboer sein 

dan anschließend machen wir es uns so richtig gemütlich beim frühstück und anschließend schippern wir etwas auf dem suiderplaas rum und zum späteren mittag ist dan wieder eintreffen im eetcafe um den tag ausklingen zu lassen

bitte denkt alle an die nikolausmütze und an das verpackte wichtelgeschenk



falls noch fragen sein sollten dan einfach bei mir melden ( pn ) ansonsten freue ich mich drauf euch alle wohlbehalten in hatenboer zusehen 


gruß Krauthi Frank #h


----------



## svitti (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Ich wünsche euch Allen Viell Spass und hoffe das ich euch Beim Nähsten Boot Treffen Wieder Sehe .
Grüß Martin


----------



## Angelbaby (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



Pascha schrieb:


> hallo ihr beiden.auch ich möchte einen gruss,an den jungen Eltern schicken.ich wünsche euch beiden eine schöne zeit mit den kleinen.Denn die Baby zeit ist eine schöne zeit.gruss Pascha


 
Ja, danke Pascha....Hanselle??? Oder versteh ich das mit der Anmeldeliste falsch???|supergri
Hab irgendwie was verpasst....|rolleyes |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## joshua (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

ich weiss,
eidendlich ist es zu spät,
aber da hat ein alter Angelfreund von mir
 soeben für nächstes Wochenende seinen Besuch angemeldet.
Vielleicht wäre es möglich ihn auch in den Genuss des Wichtelns und Angelns kommen zu lassen.
Josh


----------



## krauthi (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



joshua schrieb:


> ich weiss,
> eidendlich ist es zu spät,
> aber da hat ein alter Angelfreund von mir
> soeben für nächstes Wochenende seinen Besuch angemeldet.
> ...


 
Anmeldeschluss

ist der 10.Dezember 2006


wer danach sich noch entscheiden wird an dem wichteln teilzunehmen kann sich dan nur noch an dem 17 dezember in hatenboer (eetcaffee) bei mir melden 


heißt im klartext

es spricht nichts dagegen das dein kumpel mitkommen kann
das mit dem frühstück  werde ich schon noch hinbekommen 
aber ich kann ihm keinen bootsplatzt versprechen  da  die boote  die  da sein werden  belegt sind ( es sein den es wird noch ein platzt frei ) 


aber wie  schon erwähnt   er kann gerne mitkommen und  dan schauen wir mal   was sich noch machen lässt



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Der_Monty (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

@ krauthi

Super, vielen Dank wie Du es uns organisiert hast.
Hut ab!
Ich freue mich richtig auf das Treffen mit Euch.
Nun noch ein paar kleine Fragen:

- Ich denke mal, dass Rettungswesten beim Bootsangeln Pflicht, sind, muss man sich die Weste selbst besorgen oder hält der Bootsinhaber genügend bereit?

- Reicht eine Jeans oder sollte man sich besser was drunter anziehen, Wetter soll ja nich sooo toll sein an unserem Wochenende. Habe leider wenig Erfahrung damit, wie kalt es auf dem See werden kann. #t 

- Sind Koyptos gut zum Vertikalangeln? :q 

Wie gesagt krauthi, Respekt vor Deiner Planung :m und bis Sonntag #6 

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## krauthi (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



Der_Monty schrieb:


> @ krauthi
> 
> Super, vielen Dank wie Du es uns organisiert hast.
> Hut ab!
> ...


 

gruß Krauthi:vik:


----------



## krauthi (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

hoffen wir mal das es auch so bleibt 
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0201&type=WORLD&id=97124&fdate=20061217


gruß Krauthi  :vik:


----------



## svitti (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Ja dann wünsche ich Allen Teilnähmer Ein Dickes Petri hail und vor allem Viel Spass Beim Wichteln .
Grüß Martin


----------



## krauthi (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

danke Martin 

ich wünsche euch morgen   eine gute und sichere anfahrt


gruß Krauthi


----------



## perch (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

äähhh wie jetzt|kopfkrat..

ich dachte es gibt´n shuttle service in nem
luxus-buss,wo uns schonmal kalte getränke von
netten damen serviert werden:q:q:q


----------



## the doctor (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



perch schrieb:


> äähhh wie jetzt|kopfkrat..
> 
> ich dachte es gibt´n shuttle service in nem
> luxus-buss,wo uns schonmal kalte getränke von
> netten damen serviert werden:q:q:q



Ne, Martin(Svitti) kann ja nicht. Und Rolf wills alleine nicht in Angriff nehmen:q:vik:


----------



## perch (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

 spielverderber|krach:...

hab mich schon auf sissi im kleinen schwarzen gefräut:q


----------



## svitti (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



the doctor schrieb:


> Ne, Martin(Svitti) kann ja nicht. Und Rolf wills alleine nicht in Angriff nehmen:q:vik:



Oh warte mall in Vlietlanden ab Freundchen


----------



## the doctor (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



perch schrieb:


> spielverderber|krach:...
> 
> hab mich schon auf sissi im kleinen schwarzen gefräut:q



laut Google ist die Farbe "Weiß" *die Farbe der Unschuld :m

*


----------



## svitti (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



the doctor schrieb:


> laut Google ist die Farbe "Weiß" *die Farbe der Unschuld :m
> 
> *




Weis ja dan werde ich dir mal ein Paar weise damen unter wäsche kaufen .
Freundchen


----------



## perch (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

ich weiß,ich weiß...


----------



## Maashunter (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Nabend Marcel, komme gerade von Wessem zurück,war mit Werner zusammen,er wollte einfach mal wissen wie es so geht mit dem DropShot System,wir hatten 10 Barsche und 1Zander gefangen es fing aber so dermassen an zu regnen das wir um 15 Uhr die Heimreise antraten,ich will nur hoffen das es morgen etwas besser wird mit dem Wetter,es war schwer das Boot auf den richtigen Kurs zuhalten. Ich sage mal bis morgenfrüh.Gruß Josef


----------



## the doctor (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Hallo Jupp,

ach, da hat es sich doch ein wenig gelohnt #6
War eben im Laden, wie du den Jochen anriefst.
Ich glaube er zischt sich heute Abend nochmal so richtig einen (Geburtstag)


----------



## joshua (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Mist!..den Wecker 2 Stunden zu früh gestellt..die Weihnachtsmütze vergessen...ach nee da is ja noch eine... und im Tv läuft auch nix ordentliches...


----------



## krauthi (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

he he wer die weihnachtmütze vergisst dem blühtttttttttttt grausames ( der nikolaus sieht alles )  :q 


so langsam werd ich mal alles fertig machen und losdüsen #6 

gruß Krauthi :vik:


----------



## joshua (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

gut so Krauthi..der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!
ich pack auch mal langsam ein...obwohl..da fällt mir auf..ich hab ja gar nix..
egal dabeisein ist alles!


----------



## joshua (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Hallo, wohlbehalten und mitlerweile aufgetaut, bin ich gut Zuhause angekommen.
Das war ein rundum gelungener Tag..naja ok.. mit Thermoanzug wärs wahrscheinlich noch wesentlich besser gewesen.
Man sollte schon auf die Boardies hören, aber sowas ist ja auch eine Investition und Bootsangeln im Dezember macht man ja auch nicht so häufig.
Wiegesagt das war ein wirklich gelungenes Event!
Und darum möchte ich mich bedanken.
Bei Krauthi für die gelungene Organisation, bei Marcel für seine Hilfsbereitschaft *thx Marcel war echt super von dir*, bei meinem Skipper Henry ..das war ein toller Tag mit dir,auch wenn wir Schneider blieben(der E-Motor fehltehalt...hihi..irgendeine Entschuldigung braucht man ja..sch... Drift) und tolle Gespräche haben wir gehabt..nochmals danke!bei der ganzen Truppe ,welche wirklich nur aus ausgesprochen netten Menschen bestand!
und last but not least, beim Nikolaus..das war wirklich mal etwas besonderes! hast dir wirklich viel Mühe gemacht und eine oskarvedächtige Rede gehalten! *Bravo*
also nochmal ein riesen Dankeschön an alle , ich hab mich wirklich gut aufgehoben gefühlt!
Ralf


----------



## Der_Monty (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Jau, 

kann Dir nur zustimmen. Auch wenn ich es heute morgen schwer hatte als Langschläfer, aber das Frühstück hat uns gut gestärkt für den Tag. Und ja, der Nikolaus war schon eine tolle Überraschung. Dank dafür, auch wenn ich ein niederes Platt gewohnt bin :q 
Auch wenn wir wenig (ich nix) gefangen hatten, konnte unser Boot einige Fische verhaften, darunter einen 45+ cm dicken Barsch, Glückwunsch nochmal an Oliver. Es war kalt, aber die gute Stimmung an Bord hat uns alle ein wenig aufgeheitert. 
Die Zeit ist recht schnell vorüber gegangen für mein Empfinden, lag vielleicht auch daran, weil ich nix haken konnte |evil: 
Vielleicht lag es aber auch daran, dass ich zu zittrig war nach der Kamikaze-Aktion eines feindlichen Bootes? #q 
Wie auch immer, ich habe das erste Mal sowas von dieser Community mitgemacht und kann Joshua nur beipflichten, dass alle sehr zuvorkommend und freundlich waren. Für mich war es eine sehr nette Truppe #6 

Wo immer Ihr auch demnächst schlippen werdet, wenn ein Plätzchen frei ist, komme ich wieder gerne mit #h 

Mein Dank gilt insbesonderen Perch und seinem Kumpel Oliver, die mich mitgenommen haben und sogar eine Rute ausgeliehen haben, ganz zu schweigen der von mir empfundenen netten Athmosphäre im Boot; krauthi, für den reibungslosen Ablauf; Geert für das leckere Schnitzel "danach" :q 

Ein wieder aufgetauter Monty,

Gruß.


----------



## krauthis7 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

hallo es war wieder ein super treffen ,zwar sagte der nikolaus ich soll nur noch ohne köder angeln aber wie immmer kann ich es nicht sein lassen daherr -meine fangbilder-

wünsche allen eine frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch


----------



## Sebÿ (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Hi!
Scheint ja eine gelungene Veranstaltung gewesen zu sein. 
Bei so viel Lob, Respekt den Organisatoren#6 
Schade ist nur da sich nicht dabei sein konnte und das es,
wenn diese Veranstaltung noch einmal stattfindet, es 
noch ein Jahr Wartezeit bis dahin ist:c 
Der Weihnachtsbaum auf dem Boot ist ja mal der volle Hammer. Coole Idee!
MfG
Sebÿ


----------



## perch (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

jou,dann will ich auch mal.

wie schon von den anderen jungs beschrieben,
mal wieder erste sahne#6.

nach dem frühstück taucht doch tatsächlich der nikolaus auf.(verdammt...ich dachte immer den gibt´s garnicht|kopfkrat)na,ja, wie man sich täuschen
kann.
war übrigens ne suuuper rede.respekt:m.

jetzt aber ab auf´s wasser.ich durfte oli und marco(monty) mit ins boot nehmen.zwei greenhorns in sachen bootsangeln.
also kurze einweisung und ab zum fisch.
dachte ich zumindest.
an den ersten plätzen tat sich nix bis garnix|gr:.
die fische waren nicht gerade in beißlaune.
also neue stelle,neues glück,was sich dann auch als gut heraustellte.
die ersten bisse kamen,und dann auch endlich der erste fisch.ein barsch auf meiner rute:vik:.puh,glück gehabt.mußte den beiden greenhorns doch zeigen wie gefischt wird...
es dauerte nicht lange,und olis rute war krumm.sein erster vertikalzander.dann wieder biss auf meiner rute.leider verabschiedet sich der fisch mit dem schwanz meines gummis wieder.rums,und wieder fisch bei oli.sah vom drill her aus wie ein guter zander.aber nix...
was da hochkam war ein wirklich kapitaler
barsch von genau 47 cm.(auf den warte ich schon seid 20 jahren).olis 3 fisch in seinem
leben,und dann gleich sowas.der nächste barsch auf olis rute war ein kindergartenbarsch.monty blieb leider schneider,was wir aber im nächsten jahr mit sicherheit ändern werden.
wir hatten echt ne menge spaß,bis zu dem zeitpunkt,wo wir es mit einem(mir fallen keine
worte dafür ein)....hirnlosen ar...lo..ch zu tun bekamen.ein angler der in gleitfahrt(es sind glaube ich 9 kmh erlaubt auf dem see)voll auf uns zuhielt und dabei nicht aufs wasser schaute.wir schrien wie die abgestochenen
schweine,und im letztens  augenblick schaute der.......hoch und drehte ab.hört sich dramatisch an,war es aber auch.2 sekunden
weiter und uns hätte ein alumkraft mit 50 oder
60 sachen über´n haufen gefahren.
uns zitterten mindesten 3 zigaretten lang die arme und beine,bis uns endlich wieder farbe ins gesicht gestiegen ist.
na,ja,nochmal gut gegangen.
gegen 15.00 uhr dann ab zur slippe(gefangen haben wir nix mehr)und noch´n dickes schnitzel zwischen die backen.

ach ja,herr krauthausen...bis zum nächsten wichteln vergehen noch einige tage.der nikolaus hat mir seine nummer da gelassen,und der hat noch viiieeel platz in seinem buch|supergri|supergri|supergri.

nochmal dickes danke frank.war wieder ein geiles treffen#6#6#6


p.s. bilder kommen ende der woche.

gruß marcel


----------



## krauthi (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

:vik: HO HO HO :vik: 

ja ja  der nikolaus sieht alles   

es war wiedermal  einsame spitzenklasse mit euch  #6 

und  das mit dem nikolaus  war doch mal eine abwechslung   die ja  prima geklappt hat  (respekt dem nikolaus )

ich glaube ich bin nur wegen meinem weihnachtshut   verschont geblieben  |supergri   

der tag  auf dem suiderplaas  verlief  so wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe ,  fangerfolge   wie immer bescheiden  aber ich denke mal das ist   bei so einem treffen auch nebensache   und der spaßfaktor   hatten wir ja allemal   beim  frühstück  und beim schnitzelmampfen 

das weihnachtsbäumchen auf meinem boot   ist um diese jahreszeit  schon zur pflicht geworden  und wird auch  in den kommenden jahren immer dabei sein   und somit hoffe ich euch im nächsten jahr   beim wichteln  wieder  zu sehen 

und immer dran denken   der Nikolaus sieht  und merkt sich alles  :vik: 



gruß Krauthi  #h


----------



## krauthi (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

hier noch ein paar bilder  von gestern


----------



## krauthi (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

und hier sind noch ein paar


gruß Krauthi :vik:


----------



## Lachsy (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

super zu lesen das ihr spaß hattet, wir konnten leider nicht.  Naja wir sehen uns eh meist unverhofft auf dem wasser, ne frank 

aber sag mal wer hatte den seine Katze mit 

und frank, war das nicht ein Cowboyhut 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## the doctor (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

meiner einer konnte einen Barsch überlisten.
Trotz mehrerer Bisse blieben wir aber weiterhin leider Fischlos.
Es war echt ein gelungener Tag.
Besonders gefallen hat mir natürlich auch, das Frühstück mit dem Nikolaus, obwohl.....Nikolaus?????.......da war doch was|supergri#d|supergri
Nächstes Jahr bekommt Frank mal sein Fett weg 
(nicht wörtlich nehmen).....warte ab 
du Schlingel:vik:


Danke an alle, besonders Frank, für den gelungenen Tag#6

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img124.*ih.us/img124/4152/hhhhhhhhhhhhah1.jpg[/URL]


----------



## krauthi (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

nix cowboyhut  #d 

den habe ich an einem weihnachtsstand gekauft und den konnte man formen wie man möchte .hätte quasi auch als ohrenwärmer dienen können 

und wer jetzt auch so einen hut haben möchte für den christopfer street day   in köln muss sich ranhalten um noch einen zubekommen

gruß :vik:


----------



## Der_Monty (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



Lachsy schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> aber sag mal wer hatte den seine Katze mit
> 
> ...


 
Die Katze war nicht von uns, hat sicherlich den Fisch gerochen und ist nicht mehr von unserer Seite gewichen. :q 

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## joshua (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



Der_Monty schrieb:


> Die Katze war nicht von uns, hat sicherlich den Fisch gerochen und ist nicht mehr von unserer Seite gewichen. :q
> 
> Gruß, Marc.


hmmm ,da ich nix gefangen hab,und sie ging mir auch nicht vom Leib, hoffe ich du hast Unrecht mit deiner These, lieber Monty...|supergri


----------



## krauthi (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



Lachsy schrieb:


> aber sag mal wer hatte den seine Katze mit


 
wäre die morgens schon da rumgelaufen hätte rolf einen prima  fußwärmer   für im stiefel gehabt
  aber   so wie ich das einschätze  war  es eindeutig eine holländische Muschi :q :q :q 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Der_Monty (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*



joshua schrieb:


> hmmm ,da ich nix gefangen hab,und sie ging mir auch nicht vom Leib, hoffe ich du hast Unrecht mit deiner These, lieber Monty...|supergri


 
Niederländische Muschis halt :q 
Immer rollig, sobald da ne ganze Truppe Männer kommt #6 

Nix für ungut.

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## Fledi (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

Hallo zusammen,
nach einigen Tagen des Auftauens möchte ich mich doch auch noch mal melden.
Es war wie immer ein super Tag. Dafür herzlichen Dank an Frank. 
Leider mußten wir etwas eher nach Hause, weshalb wir uns nicht verabschieden konnten. Deshalb von hier aus an alle Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und natürlich bis zum nächsten Event.
Ach ja, der Nikolaus und ich hatten ja auch was gefangen. Einen hübschen Zander von 85 cm.
Noch mal herzliche Grüße an alle Teilnehmer. Bis zum nächsten mal.
Fledi
PS: der Zander war schon voll Laich und schwimmt natürlich wieder.


----------



## the doctor (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

@ Fledi #6

Ein Traumfisch!!!! Nachmittags haben wir es dann auch alle erfahren, das du den besten Fisch gefangen hattest.
Strammer Bursche ...........................Petri....................#6#6#6


----------



## krauthi (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

hallo Herbert

erst mal ein dickes petri heil zu deinem schönen Zander
schade das ihr schon so früh weg gewesehen seit 
hatten danach noch ein gemütliches schnitzelmampfen beim geert  (und seiner NETTEN bedienung:k )

sage deinem Kumpel noch mal  ein dickes DANKE   für den tollen NIkolaus   das hat er ganz klasse gemacht #6 


und selbstverständlich  dir , deinem kumpel und euren familien    ein  schönes weihnachtsfest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr  #h 



gruß Krauthi :vik:


----------



## Cusack (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichteln nr.2  in Roermond*

In meinen Augen war das Treffen wieder ein voller Erfolg. 
Das morgentliche Frühstück, mit dem hereingeplatzten Nikolaus, lies den Tag schon einmal gut starten. Nach dem Slippen wurde erst einmal alles daran gesetzt ein paar Räuber zu verhaften. 
Leider aber haben Thomas und Peter, die bei mir auf dem boot waren, noch nicht einmal einen Biss vernehmen können. Von denen ich aber über den Tag verteilt ein paar hatte aber nicht verwerten konnte.
Nach den Slippen ging es dann ja noch zum Essen und Klönen und rundete den Tag damit noch ab.

Ich wünsche euch noch allen ein sinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Auf das wir nächstes Jahr auch wieder so viel gaudie haben werden.


Gruß Kai


----------

